# Kindle Fire 5th Generation Android installieren



## Bullz (14. Juli 2016)

Hi, habe bei den Prime Angeboten mir einen Fire Kindle um 49 Euro kauft mit 16 GB.

Habe schnell gemerkt dass das Fire Os mit einiger Software die ich gern hätte nicht Kompatibel ist. ( z.b Navigon ). Gibt es die Möglichkeit das ich ein vollwertiges Android auf dem Gerät installiere das ich damit arbeiten kann wie mit einem ganz normalen Android Tablet ( egal ob stock Android oder Cyanogenmod ) ? 

Mir ist klar das ich dann wahrscheinlich die Garantie verlieren werde.

p.s Schnellfrage würde es reichen das Gerät zu rooten und den Lancher runter zu schmeißen um das Gerät 100 % Android zu machen oder bleibt es dann trotzdem noch Fire OS ?


----------



## Bullz (14. Juli 2016)

keiner eine Idee ?


----------



## 3791 (16. Juli 2016)

Welches Tablet genau?
Falls das das richtige ist: [Index]Amazon Fire 7" - 5th Gen-2015 | Amazon Fire
Da sind Links zu ROMs und Anleitungen.


----------

